# Parade of Sail



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

I was just watching the Tall Ships sail out of Halifax and thought some of you might like to see it

Click this link

right now 1:38 EST, the USS Eagle is going by.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

nice feed jim... great cam...


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

All I can get is the 30 sec refresh, still cool looking! Nice and green, we are supposed to get into the hundreds by Wednesday. The Aug heat wave is on the way! Thanks for the link!:cheers:


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Here's one from the other side of the harbour

CBC Cam


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Excellent shots of the tall ship, have seen a few on the great lakes 20-30 yrs ago. Still makes me wish to sail on one of those great ships of yester year


----------

